# Heat transfer vinyl too thick & Shiny-HELP



## mrsarcona (Jan 6, 2015)

I bought a heat press to do HTV with and purchased some siser easy weed like alot of people in my groups had recommended but so far my tests with it have given me too thick and too shiny results, so am wondering what could be making it happen? How can I get a hand soft feel and non shiny look to shirts? I will mostly be using 100% cotton and organic cotton blanks. 

The white shirt was pressed at 305 for about 30 with a 5 sec interval between 2 15 second presses because I had to check it. After the 30 seconds I checked and it didn't look like it was completely on the shirt so I asked around and ended up going up to 325 and repressing the shirt. This got it to go in more but it still looks like a sticker on the shirt which is not what I want.

The black was 326 for 30 seconds, I had figured maybe the first mess up was because of the re-pressing but again I had a really thick and really shiny result. I attempted the white circle since I figured it may be the color HTV that was doing it. 

I am to the point of researching screen printing with ink UNLESS I can find a HTV that is soft, doesn't look like a sticker and is not shiny.


----------



## mrsarcona (Jan 6, 2015)

Anyone know?


----------



## skarekrow (May 11, 2009)

There are many different films on the market and my best advice would be to contact as many suppliers as possible and get samples.

skarekrow


----------



## Bababoey31 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sorry can't help as I'm looking at trying this with my vinyl cutter. Good luck! Let me know if you figure anything out.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

The recommended application is 305 for 10-15 seconds. The Easy Weed does have a pretty soft hand. If you'd like something softer and less shiny, try some other suppliers. Ask for flat Matte materials.


----------



## skarekrow (May 11, 2009)

I don't know what country you are in but we had a flyer fron Victory Design today showcasing their new easiMARK cotton plus which is thin and matt

skarekrow


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I think folks on here worry about it more than our clients do.....i have had some complaints about Siser Easy Weed but sold enough over the years to reach the conclusion that for most folks it is not an issue....


----------



## jakesspts (Nov 24, 2009)

twillusa.com has a release sheet that I just tried and it added a little grain to the transfer and it's a lot less shiney. I used the twill grain.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Easy weed is a little thicker hand than say Thermoflex, but I use alot of easy weed. As for the shiny part of your question did you try re-pressing with a teflon sheet or a piece of kraft paper. After peeling the film off of course.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

mfatty500 said:


> Easy weed is a little thicker hand than say Thermoflex...


News to me....Unless the "specs" have changed here is what I have in my notes:
Siser Easy Weed 90 microns / 3.5 mils
Thermoflex Plus 100 microns / 4.0 mils

One has to be careful with thinner material, what you gain in "hand" you lose in "opacity"....So some thin materials (light colours on dark) may look "dull".....


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Regardless Roy, it feels like it has a softer hand than easy weed to me


----------



## mrsarcona (Jan 6, 2015)

mfatty500 said:


> As for the shiny part of your question did you try re-pressing with a teflon sheet or a piece of kraft paper. After peeling the film off of course.



I had put the carrier sheet back over the design and then put the teflon sheet on it


----------



## mrsarcona (Jan 6, 2015)

I need something that will look and feel like it is part of the fabric and not look like a sticker that is stuck on like these do. I know our customers don't overthink it like we do but I know I would return a shirt like the black or the white one I made.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

mrsarcona said:


> I need something that will look and feel like it is part of the fabric and not look like a sticker that is stuck on like these do. I know our customers don't overthink it like we do but I know I would return a shirt like the black or the white one I made.


Then you probably do not want heat press vinyl....It is what it is.....


----------



## mrsarcona (Jan 6, 2015)

royster13 said:


> Then you probably do not want heat press vinyl....It is what it is.....


I've seen others make it feel like it's part of the item. I had even received a "Santa sack" this year for my son and it was using HTV. Somehow they had it feel like it was in the fabric and there was zero shiny sheen.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you thinking about "sublimation".....

By it's very nature, heat press vinyl has a layer of adhesive between the vinyl and the garment.....Not sure how after pressing it, it could be the way you describe......

May be the folks that did the "Santa Sack" might shed some light on the subject....


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

dont use a teflon sheet cause it will give you the shine. Use kraft paper or repress with the carrier again. also like stated use matte vinyl thermoflex feels thin and is a matte finish. I did some shoes with it and lets say it feels like it made in the the shoe.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Some things.
There are vinyls out there with a soft almost can't tell feel. I like jotopaper's multicut. There have been several others I have used. Most to me don't feel that bad overall.

Your designs will have something to do with the feel to. Like on the black one with the two big round circles (or so they appear to be) not much you can do with it. 

Like most have said get samples. Many will send some sheets for free or you can buy sample packs. 

Some companies to check out are
imprintables.com
cadcutdirect.com
stahls.com
and many more. Look to the left under the preferred vendors. 
Also go through the vinyl forum and read through those. You'll get an idea of what others are using and the results. Check out the SHOW YOUR JOB links in those forums. You'll see alot of intricate and cool ones. 

Good Luck


----------



## mrsarcona (Jan 6, 2015)

djque said:


> dont use a teflon sheet cause it will give you the shine. Use kraft paper or repress with the carrier again. also like stated use matte vinyl thermoflex feels thin and is a matte finish. I did some shoes with it and lets say it feels like it made in the the shoe.


Like regular Kraft paper? Like cardstock?


----------



## mrsarcona (Jan 6, 2015)

freebird1963 said:


> Some things.
> There are vinyls out there with a soft almost can't tell feel. I like jotopaper's multicut. There have been several others I have used. Most to me don't feel that bad overall.
> 
> Your designs will have something to do with the feel to. Like on the black one with the two big round circles (or so they appear to be) not much you can do with it.
> ...


Thank you I will look at those sites. I ordered a 15x12 from an etsy seller for $4 of the thermoflex plus to try but will try the other one.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

mrsarcona said:


> Thank you I will look at those sites. I ordered a 15x12 from an etsy seller for $4 of the thermoflex plus to try but will try the other one.


Joto Multi cut and Thermo flex Plus are the same product....Both made by Poli-Tape Group.....


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We use Resolve Plus from Sign Warehouse.
It is 2ml cold peel and very soft hand.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

royster13 said:


> Joto Multi cut and Thermo flex Plus are the same product....Both made by Poli-Tape Group.....


Like transfer paper probably a lot of them are the same product under different names.


----------



## PiPsodin (May 14, 2012)

Tatoo Nylon, but it is for polyester.
Maybe something similar for cotton (anyway polyester fits on cotton)!


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

To help remove the shiny look try parchment paper and after the initial application press.
Some time if you use a bit more pressure on the platen it can help with the vinyl blending more into the fabric.
I use Stahls Fashion Lite for most of my jobs.


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

if your son did it last year, ask him what they used.
as others have said, vinyl by it's nature is thicker and it stays on the surface. i don't have an issue with that-- i tell my customers it's a retro look that's hot right now.. soem don't want it, some think "oh, cool... love the retro thing" but do try the kraft paper-- jus plain brown butcher paper. it can knock some of the shine off some vinyls.


----------



## custom23 (Jan 23, 2015)

When I press HTV I use 2 pressings, the second one with a Teflon sheet after I have taken the carrier material off this sets it so that it won't release after a wash/dry cycle and it makes it set into the fabric more. And I use thermoflex plus. I haven't had any returns or complaints. My customers know going in that I am using HTV.


----------



## lefthandedlady (Sep 14, 2014)

I have the same issue. Siser is SO shiny. it bothers me.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

You have to get the vinyl with matte finish if you want a matte dull finish and with a glossy finish for a glossy look.always get a htv book with all the vinyl in it and it will tell you which us which


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Try Spectra Cut II from Stahls/Imprintables. The closest to screen print i have found. Matte with almost zero hand.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

mrsarcona said:


> I bought a heat press to do HTV with and purchased some siser easy weed like alot of people in my groups had recommended but so far my tests with it have given me too thick and too shiny results, so am wondering what could be making it happen? How can I get a hand soft feel and non shiny look to shirts? I will mostly be using 100% cotton and organic cotton blanks.
> 
> The white shirt was pressed at 305 for about 30 with a 5 sec interval between 2 15 second presses because I had to check it. After the 30 seconds I checked and it didn't look like it was completely on the shirt so I asked around and ended up going up to 325 and repressing the shirt. This got it to go in more but it still looks like a sticker on the shirt which is not what I want.
> 
> ...


On the market they sell a fashion film and a flock film both vinyl. The thicker stuff is typically used on polys and athletic wear. The fashion film is more soft and thin more fashionable. Also you may have too much pressure and too high heat and for too long. It will melt it giving it shine and make it hard to wear the garment sits flat and really cant catch shape/move as a shirt should. Try lowering the temp to like 280 mid pressure for 15 seconds and see what your results are.


----------



## bonorlea (Oct 30, 2017)

mrsarcona said:


> I've seen others make it feel like it's part of the item. I had even received a "Santa sack" this year for my son and it was using HTV. Somehow they had it feel like it was in the fabric and there was zero shiny sheen.


I received a very good result on an inexpensive light unbleached canvas shopping bag. I was running out of printer ink and only was able to do 3 sheets, until the printer refused to do more. They were really nice, and not shiny. It was on eco-dyed bags and I used a scan of natural leaves on the bag. It looked like it was part of the bag, and looked worn and natural. Then I got a new cartrige, and even toned down in quality to medium, it was thick and shiny. I let it cool down and took a sanding block to it. Marvellous, but I don't think this would work on a knit t shirt.


----------



## bonorlea (Oct 30, 2017)

I used a printer cartridge that was nearly done. The imprint was really neat and kind of worn looking. For a new inkjet cartridge I used normal rather than high quality. This was on unbleached cotton canvas on a tote bag.


----------



## davidshaw (Oct 24, 2017)

mrsarcona said:


> I've seen others make it feel like it's part of the item. I had even received a "Santa sack" this year for my son and it was using HTV. Somehow they had it feel like it was in the fabric and there was zero shiny sheen.


Hi, There are some alternatives, I'm not sure where you are based but try these guys

MagiCut - T-Shirt/Garment Vinyl

I would call and speak with them, they will probably send you some samples.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Printed T-Shirts


----------



## RumSlush (Dec 4, 2015)

It is two different animals..... The one thing that is really nice is how sharp the lettering stays compared to printing dark shirts with multiple layers of white or bright ink (can get smudged up). I use that as a selling point. HTV DOES look different then screen printing and has its own selling points.


----------

